# 1st attempt at venison pastrami



## mcmelik (May 23, 2010)

I finally got around to making some pastrami out of some deer roast from last season's hunt and I can tell you that it was well worth the wait.
I used Cowgirl's recipe for the most part. Except I made the mistake in thinking that I could go to the store and buy some Juniper berries. I don't know where you live but here in Northwest Iowa that isn't going to happen.
So I was told that Gin gets it's flavor from them and a teaspoon of Gin for every 2 Juniper berries would be a good substitute. I figured what the hell and ground up some pine nuts to mix with the Gin and rubbed that onto the Deer before I put the final rub on it. Other then that I followed Cowgirl's recipe.
Sorry about the bad pictures I am not really sure what was going on with the camera.
Here are the 2 of the 4 roasts. About 10 pounds worth of good quality Iowa corn feed deer meat ready for the first rub

Sorry but my Q view isn't up to my standards on this one.
Here they are out of a week long soak in the cure, rinsed and soaked for 2 hours and the 2nd rub applied and ready for the smoker set at 225 with Hickory and apple wood

here is a bad picture of the first cut right off of the smoker.I know your suppose to wait but how can you?

and now the final sliced pastrami the next day


And tonight's supper Reuben sandwiches and my wife's killer potato salad

 Thats what I have for tonight. Thanks so much to Cowgirls for the inspiration. That woman is a Goddess.


----------



## rbranstner (May 24, 2010)

Great looking pastrami.


----------

